# indian 5/21



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

fished 8 am to 1230 pm...ended up with 5 saugeye, only one 17 keeper...the rest were 14,14,13, and a dink. 5 channels, one was a 8lb 26 1/2 fattie. Ohio big fish for my boater! one 10 inch crappie. It was slow all morning to about 1145 and thought the bite was on.3 back to back. The wind picked up something fierce though....we had to head in at 1230...waves were way to big. It was sort of scary...felt like I was on an episode of deadliest catch. Chartruese craw bomber caught the big cat and and most of the eyes...did manage two (saugeye and the crappie) on 5m flicker shad...lost two lures... trolled the oldfield to pew to wolf south bank to oldfield run...but most of the luck in the pew blackhawk area...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I havent been out trolling yet. But from reading reports, it seems like there are still a lot of 13-14 dinks being caught right now, so I don't think you're in the minority. Still nice to catch fish regardless. Don't know if they'll grow up enough for this year, but in the coming years it sounds like there are gonna be a lot of hungry 15s -17s swimming around there.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i like 17-19 for eating..I do not like the real thick filets....but i like catching the bigger ones.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

You gonna be out this weekend? I'll probably get out for the first time trolling. What do you think the cold snap we are going to get will do to the bite?


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

2 weekends ago when it got cold like this before the weekend the weekend was shot as far as fishing is concerned. I expect it to be the same. That being said, you have to go when you can go. You cant let the weather dictate whether you fish or not, other than dangerous conditions.

At least that's my excuse for wasting 8 hours of my weekend...


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I was out Mothers day morning in the cold and wind. Was not trolling, fished a 4" grub real slow around Dream bridge. Caught 9 and kept 4, 16 to 19 inches. Also lost 4 at the boat and missed several bites all by 10am. Tried it again last weekend in the nice calm warm weather and only caught 4 short ones. So I wouldn't worry about the cold front.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

speedyr said:


> Chartruese craw bomber caught the big cat


Go figure!! Cats love that one as well as the mossback craw!

I'm planning on being out there tomorrow evening and early morning the rest of the holiday weekend. The wind has been fierce the last couple 3 days.This weekend looks much better:

*Friday Mostly sunny, with a high near 61. North wind 9 to 14 mph. 
Friday Night Mostly clear, with a low around 41. Northeast wind 3 to 8 mph. 
Saturday Mostly sunny, with a high near 64. Calm wind becoming northwest 5 to 7 mph in the afternoon. 
Saturday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 45. North wind around 6 mph becoming northeast after midnight. 
Sunday Mostly sunny, with a high near 67.
Sunday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 46.
Memorial Day Partly sunny, with a high near 70.
*


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I hope your right on that forecast saugmon, I'm seeing low of 41 in the morning with 15-25nw wind most of the day. I was gonna go in the morning but this has me thinking hard on it. Glad you got out speedyr, lots of short ones to be had it seems. Maybe the big ones are hiding in the coves waiting to follow the bait fish out to the main lake when the water warms more...just a thought. Speedyr how did you like the flicker shad compared to bombers and bandits?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

That was the lima forecast,so probably double the speed of the wind for indian. Pretty darn cold wind out of the north/northwest right now.Easily 20-25 mph.I'm going to hold off tonight and relax.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i agree 100% with lyxis....I go when I can


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

after my bass boat big wave experience...I lucked into a new boat. 87 18 foot starcraft with 70 hp evinrude. 2 different trolling plates, 6 road holders and it is super clean. Can't wait. It is ready to go. All I have to do is move my electronics and add a stereo. I will post pics when I pick it up Tuesday! Now I can take Saugmon on my boat.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new boat speedyr, it will definately help in the big waves.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

speedyr said:


> after my bass boat big wave experience...I lucked into a new boat. 87 18 foot starcraft with 70 hp evinrude. 2 different trolling plates, 6 road holders and it is super clean. Can't wait. It is ready to go. All I have to do is move my electronics and add a stereo. I will post pics when I pick it up Tuesday! Now I can take Saugmon on my boat.


I'll trick that boat out for you doug! I'm on vacation from june 15-23 and trying to get the week of the 4th of july off!!


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Will cya out there !!!! What color boat is it??


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

it is white with blue and red striping. I will post pics here in a day or two. Can't wait to go out in it.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Will give ya a shout !!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going to try to get out this weekend if the weather allows me. Sounds like a lot of wind,rain,and T-boomers in the next 3 days, UGGH!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

saugmon said:


> I'm going to try to get out this weekend if the weather allows me. Sounds like a lot of wind,rain,and T-boomers in the next 3 days, UGGH!


+1 What is going on? Its either Cold, Rainy, or too windy to get out this spring! Hopefully things settle down sometime soon because I'm ready to get out!

The channels might be still hitting with the post-spawn crappie. Has anyone heard anything or had any luck, or is it saugeye time?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Stopped tonight after wotk around 8:30 fished half hour in channel shad were there got 2 17-18" eyes on 1/8th ounce jig and 3.25 lime red joshy swimbait steady reeled along bottom. Lost one other would have loved to have stayed till alittle while after dark but had to get home.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well i think im gona join the crowd and start :T, :T for info that is! lol Hey whats the channel cat bit like right now and the lake conditions?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Slim, I was wondering if you still were getting out lately. I hadn't seen you on the Indian threads in awhile (seems like you had a good time crappie fishing at Alum, though! ) Thanks for the report


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

TomC said:


> Well i think im gona join the crowd and start :T, :T for info that is! lol Hey whats the channel cat bit like right now and the lake conditions?


Water temp at blackhawk's channel was 74. Main lake between chipewa-oldfield was around 73.5. Clarity less than 1'. The only weed that I picked up this evening was in front of blackhawk. Some weeds getting ready to break surface in front of the channel of blackhawk.

Only 1 channelcat dink tonight in a 2 hr :T after the 4:30 p.m. T-boomers when I was waiting at blackhawk.Nice when I left home and weather turned nasty quick. I haven't seen that much rain and wind since that last durec'o last june.Whitecaps entire time. Got my butt soaked,froze,and only managed 1 saugeye at 18.5". Threw back 4 dinks in the 14". Chrome/black took the keeper and 1 dink eye and 1 dink cat. Mistake took the other 3 dink eyes. 0 lost baits out of 1 snag!

Will be back out tomorrow morning,depending on T-boomers.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Went out and decided to cast tonight. Didnt want to take the boat because I didn't want to capsize it lol. Casted along the banks at Moundwood. Got 1 largemouth bass. Nothing else was hitting.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Got out sat late morning , water was pretty rough but a good day , 3 fish in 1 20inch eye on red crawl. lake was calm this am but had to get home , will be out again next weekend !!


----------

